# No Apple Store in Vaughan Mills?



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

yes, the big mall is now open, but my parents told me they didn't see any Apple Store up there. 

so what ever happened to Apple's plans to open a store in canada?


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

There were a couple of threads on this topic a few weeks ago - the general thought was that Vaughan Mills was out, but Yorkdale is still a possibility. Some people were placing bets on a downtown location, but Yorkdale seems more likley as they're doing some additions there right now and the "style" of the mall is more in line with the malls that have Apple Stores in the states.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Was there last weekend. Not the right type of mall for Apple.


----------

